# S7-300 Digitalausgänge direkt auf Ventil?



## jimmycash (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo!
Ich bin beim Thema SPS leider noch relativ neu, deswegen verzeiht mir bitte falls es sich um eine "dumme Frage" handelt.

Die Ausgangslage:
Ich habe eine S7-300 mit mehreren DI und DO Modulen (SM321 und SM322).
Damit möchte ich Druckluft-Steuerventile mit 24V und 2.5W (ergo 100mA) schalten (http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...vgnextdiv=A18171&vgnextcatid=8421&configtype=).
Im Datenblatt der SM322 (http://www.tpautomation.de/shop/Datenblatt/SIEMENS/6ES7322-1BL00-0AA0.pdf) steht, dass jeder Ausgang 0.5A liefern kann bzw. der Summenstrom pro Gruppe in senkrechter Einbaulage 2A betragen darf.
Bei 8 Ausgängen pro Gruppe käme ich aber nur auf 800mA.

Meine Frage:
Kann ich die Ventile direkt über die Ausgänge der SM322 ansteuern oder soll ich Relais dazwischen schalten?
Können die SM322 irgendeinen Schaden nehmen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

solange den Ventilen nix fehlt gibt´s keine Probleme.

Ärgerlich wird´s, wenn ein Ventil einen Knacks hat und damit ggf. die DO-Karte beschädigt.

Ich würde (günstige) Relais oder Optokoppler dazwischenschalten


MfG


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo

Die Ventile kannst du direkt an die SM322 anschliessen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Larzerus (26 Februar 2013)

Wir haben bei mehreren Anlagen die Ventile direkt angesteuert, und das funktioniert seit Jahren Fehlerfrei.
Ich persöhnlich würde aber nen Relais dazwischen bevorzugen. Weill wenn das ventil kaputt geht ist wahrscheinlich 
die SM322 gleich mit defekt.


----------



## Paul (26 Februar 2013)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Wir haben bei mehreren Anlagen die Ventile direkt angesteuert, und das funktioniert seit Jahren Fehlerfrei.
> Ich persöhnlich würde aber nen Relais dazwischen bevorzugen. Weill wenn das ventil kaputt geht ist wahrscheinlich
> die SM322 gleich mit defekt.


Nen Relais Spule kann genau so kaputt gehen wie nen ventil Spule.


----------



## Larzerus (26 Februar 2013)

Das ist schon Richtig alles eine Frage der Wahrscheinlichkeit und der Umgebungsbedingungen. Und an der Stelle trau ich einfach immer dingen im Schaltschrank mehr als nem Ventil was irgendwo in der Anlage sitzt.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (26 Februar 2013)

@paul  volle Zustimmung. Wenn wir auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen hilft nur galvanische Trennung.


----------



## MSB (26 Februar 2013)

Was kann mit der Ventilspule denn passieren?
Sie kann gar nicht mehr schalten, schlecht für die Funktion, der SM aber egal.
Sie kann einen Windungsschluss = Kurzschluss haben, der SM ebenfalls relativ latte,
der betreffende Ausgang wird dann halt entsprechend Strombegrenzt.

Das wichtigste ist eigentlich eine vernünftige Entstörung am Ventil, wobei bei 2,5W selbst bei defekter Entstörung nicht viel passieren würde.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Februar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> ..Das wichtigste ist eigentlich eine vernünftige Entstörung am Ventil, wobei bei 2,5W selbst bei defekter Entstörung nicht viel passieren würde...


Selbst das ist der SM, dank der Zener-Diode am Ausgang, "relativ latte". Das dann enstehende EMV-Problem ist ein anderes.

@jimmycash,
deine Ausgangskarte ist in jedem Fall dazu geeignet, solche Standardventile direkt zu schalten, das steht sogar ausdrücklich im Handbuch.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jimmycash (27 Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Maggi (27 Februar 2013)

Hi! 
Wir schalten ebenfalls die Magentventile direkt mit den Ausgängen der SPS. Das Einzige wo wir schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben war in Sachen Vorsicherung der Spannungsversorgung der Digitalen Ausgangskarten. Damals hatten wir normale Sicherungsautomaten (4A) vor der Spannungsversorgung für 8 Digitale Ausgänge. Im Kurzschlussfall an einem Ausgang haben diese allerdings zu Spät ausgelöst und die Karte war defekt. Seitdem setzen wir sogenannte Selektivitäts Module von Siemens ein. Diese schalten schneller im Fehlerfall... Seitdem haben wir keine Probleme mehr hiermit. 

Hier diese:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...mversorgung/selektivitaet/seiten/default.aspx

Hier auch mal das Handbuch ab Seite 200 steht ungefähr was zu der Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Ausgänge:
http://cache.automation.siemens.com...9_HB/s7300_module_data_manual_de-DE_de-DE.pdf


----------



## Maggi (27 Februar 2013)

Hab gerade nochmal genauer nachgesehen...
Ab Seite 141 findest du die 32DO die wir einsetzen...
Dort steht sogar bei das diese zum schalten von Magnetventilen geeignet ist...


----------



## micha243 (27 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Ventile schalten ist überhaupt kein Problem.
100mA gehen mit der Karte.

Folgendes sollte jedoch beachtet werden.
Bei 24V DC eine Freilaufdiode direkt am Ventil verbauen, damit hier der Remanenz Strom/Spannung abgebaut wird.
Eine entsprechend schnelle vorsicherung für die SPS Karte vorsehen, hatte einer meiner Vorredner schon geschrieben.

gruss Micha


----------



## MSB (27 Februar 2013)

Maggi schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wir schalten ebenfalls die Magentventile direkt mit den Ausgängen der SPS. Das Einzige wo wir schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben war in Sachen Vorsicherung der Spannungsversorgung der Digitalen Ausgangskarten. Damals hatten wir normale Sicherungsautomaten (4A) vor der Spannungsversorgung für 8 Digitale Ausgänge. Im Kurzschlussfall an einem Ausgang haben diese allerdings zu Spät ausgelöst und die Karte war defekt. Seitdem setzen wir sogenannte Selektivitäts Module von Siemens ein. Diese schalten schneller im Fehlerfall... Seitdem haben wir keine Probleme mehr hiermit.


Kann es sein, das da irgendwie Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt wurde?
Bei so ziemlich jeder 24V DC Ausgangskarte ist der Kurzschlussschutz elektronisch gelöst.
Im Allgemeinen ist es also so, das die Vorsicherung bei einem Kurzschluss am Ausgang gar nicht auslösen kann, 
weil zu keinem Zeitpunkt genügend Strom fließen wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (27 Februar 2013)

Maggi schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wir schalten ebenfalls die Magentventile direkt mit den Ausgängen der SPS. ....
> 
> Seitdem setzen wir sogenannte Selektivitäts Module von Siemens ein. Diese schalten schneller im Fehlerfall... Seitdem haben wir keine Probleme mehr hiermit.
> http://cache.automation.siemens.com...9_HB/s7300_module_data_manual_de-DE_de-DE.pdf



Exakt meine Meinung.  *ACK*


----------



## Boxy (27 Februar 2013)

schalten diese DO Karten nicht sogar via Optokoppler? Meinte ich mich so daran zu erinnen ...


----------



## Rudi (27 Februar 2013)

Etwas anders sieht es bei Hydraulikventilen aus. Mich würde mal interessieren wie da die Erfahrungen sind. Was ist günstig als Koppler ?
Relais oder was ??


----------



## winnman (27 Februar 2013)

Vergiss Koppler. Wozu? einfach aufs Ventil. beim Ventil Stecker mit Freilaufdiode und fertig.


----------



## MSB (27 Februar 2013)

Rudi schrieb:


> Etwas anders sieht es bei Hydraulikventilen aus. Mich würde mal interessieren wie da die Erfahrungen sind. Was ist günstig als Koppler ?
> Relais oder was ??


Bei Hydraulikventilen kann es lediglich sinnvoll oder vielmehr notwendig sein, DA-Karten mit höherem Nenn-Strom zu verwenden.

Standard bei vielen Herstellern:
0,5 oder 2A, so auch bei Siemens.

Mfg
MAnuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2013)

Hydraulikventile schalte ich nur noch mit
Schützen, da habe ich zu viele schlechte
Erfahrungen gemacht. Selbst Relais halte
ich für nicht geeignet.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hydraulikventile schalte ich nur noch mit
> Schützen, da habe ich zu viele schlechte
> Erfahrungen gemacht. Selbst Relais halte
> ich für nicht geeignet.


... und Freilaufdiode im Stecker am Ventil und eine Freilaufdiode in der Doppelstockklemme im Schaltschrank.

Harald


----------



## Rudi (28 Februar 2013)

also lieber Schütz nehmen als 2A Ausgänge ??
Wer kann dazu noch einen Erfahrungsbericht geben ?
Danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Februar 2013)

@Rudi:
für die von RN genannten Hydraulikventile könnten auch 2A-Ausgänge zu schwach sein. Ein Schütz ist eine Möglichkeit - hier mußt du nur daran denken, dass die Dinger hinsichtlich ihrer Schaltspiele eine Einschränkung haben. Es kommt also darauf an, wie oft geschaltet wird. Es gibt aber auch noch Leistungs-Optokoppler ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rudi (28 Februar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Rudi:
> für die von RN genannten Hydraulikventile könnten auch 2A-Ausgänge zu schwach sein. Ein Schütz ist eine Möglichkeit - hier mußt du nur daran denken, dass die Dinger hinsichtlich ihrer Schaltspiele eine Einschränkung haben. Es kommt also darauf an, wie oft geschaltet wird. Es gibt aber auch noch Leistungs-Optokoppler ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit "preiswerten" Leistungsoptokopplern gemacht, dann btte Type nennen. Vielen Dank !


----------



## Blockmove (28 Februar 2013)

Von Phoenix gibt es schmale (6,5mm) Leistungsoptokoppler. Wenn ich auf der einen Seite nur wenige oder aber viele Ventile mit hoher Gleichzeitigkeit habe, dann nehme diese Optokoppler für die Hydraulikventile.
Ansonsten eben 2A-Karten. Bei den 2A Karten muß man aber vorsichtig mit dem Summenstrom sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Timmy80 (11 März 2013)

Warum so umständlich mit Leistungsoptokopplern?

In der Automobilindustrie (bei uns) hat sich bei der Ansteuerung von Ventilen und anderen Aktoren die Verwendung von simplen Koppelrelais bewährt. Z. Bsp: Finder Relais mit passendem Sockel mit Freilaufdiode. Das Ganze ist modular aufgebaut und preiswert. An den Magnetspulen bei sämtlichen Ventilen, egal ob klein oder Hydraulik, empfiehlt sich immer die Verwendung einer Freilaufdiode. 

Bei diesem Konzept kann man einheitliche Baugruppen verwenden, ungeachtet der Schaltleistung. Die Relais können bei Bedarf recht einfach gewechselt bzw gegen stärkere ausgetauscht werden. 

Gruß Timmy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2013)

Finder Relais zur Ansteuerung von Hydraulikventilen  haben sich bei uns auch schon Aufgelöst,
danach sind wir auf Schütze umgestiegen.


----------



## Timmy80 (11 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Finder Relais zur Ansteuerung von Hydraulikventilen  haben sich bei uns auch schon Aufgelöst,
> danach sind wir auf Schütze umgestiegen.



Ok, wir haben teilweise auch Schütze anstelle der Relais, kommt halt immer auf die Leistung an...

Aber du hast Recht, das Phänomen kenn ich auch


----------



## mnuesser (12 März 2013)

Von Weidmüller habe ich da ein schönes System gesehen, Relais bis 8 A, 4,5mm breite, 1 Schliesser... Ideal für Hydraulikventile. Bei uns machen wir Pneumatikventile direkt über die 0,5A Ausgänge, Hydraulik immer über Koppelrelais... Steht bei den Automobilzulieferern meistens auch so in den Ausführungsvorschriften.

Wirklich wichtig ist der Summenstrom, und dass du die Powermodule nicht durchschleifst, sondern Separat einspeist. Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor beachten...


----------



## PN/DP (12 März 2013)

Wirklich wichtig ist die Freilaufdiode über der Spule des Hydraulikventils. Ohne diese wird der Abschaltspannungspuls von der Spule sehr belastend für den Relaiskontakt.

Harald


----------



## JoeJo (12 März 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit direkt angeschlossenen Ventilen.
Freilaufdiode im Ventil defekt --> Ausgang gehimmelt, Karte wurde vom Elektriker gewechselt kurz darauf  Karte wieder defekt. 
Ich schalte immer über Relais.

Gruß
Joe


----------



## wave (19 Dezember 2018)

Thema freilaufdiode:
Ich hänge mich mal an diesen Thread mit meiner Frage:

Ich schalte  elektropneumatische Ventile 24V/100mA maximal 3x am Tag. 
Bisher schalte ich mit SM1222 16xDQ Transistor 500 mA ohne extra Freilaufdiode.
 Laut Siemens datablatt :" Begrenzung der induktiven Abschaltspannung auf typ. (L+) -48 V" 
Es scheint also im SM 1222 abgesichert zu sein? Oder verstehe ich das Falsch ?
In den Threads zu dem Thema schreiben die Meisten ja das Sie eine Freilaufdiode einbauen. Oder gleich per Relais entkoppeln.
Eine Freilaufdiode nachzurüsten ist aus baulichen Gründen etwas aufwaendig .
Alternativ könnte ich auch auf SM1222 mit Relay Ausgänge umbauen.
Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten und Meinungen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2018)

> Eine Freilaufdiode nachzurüsten ist aus baulichen Gründen etwas aufwaendig .


Also wir steuern hunderte Ventile hunderte male am Tag mit einem normalen DO



> Freilaufdiode nachzurüsten


Üblicherweise nimmt man einen Ventilstecker, welche die Schutzschaltung schon integriert hat.

Schau z.B. mal hier:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...05-18_DE.PDF&usg=AOvVaw2S8gyDxRcIQ_qqXUZ-k9m0


----------



## wave (19 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also wir steuern hunderte Ventile hunderte male am Tag mit einem normalen DO
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also wir steuern hunderte Ventile hunderte male am Tag mit einem normalen DO



Wir auch. Ich hab in den letzten 25 Jahren bei keinem normalen Pneumatikventil oder keinem normalen Schütz an einem SPS-DO eine Freilaufdiode verwendet.
Bei Hydraulik-Vntilen sieht es wieder anders aus. Da sind die Stecker mit Schutzbeschaltung Standard.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2018)

> Bei Hydraulik-Vntilen sieht es wieder anders aus. Da sind die Stecker mit Schutzbeschaltung Standard.


Wir nehmen diese grundsätzlich für alle Ventile ( pneumatisch + hydraulisch )


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir nehmen diese grundsätzlich für alle Ventile ( pneumatisch + hydraulisch )



Wir haben entweder Ventilinseln oder wenn es dann doch mal Einzelventile sind, dann haben die mittlerweile M8.
Bei großen Pneumatikventilen gibt es dann auch nen Stecker mit Schutzbeschaltung. Aber da reicht dann auch meist ne 0,5A-Karte nicht mehr.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Dezember 2018)

wave schrieb:


> Eine Freilaufdiode nachzurüsten ist aus baulichen Gründen etwas aufwaendig .


Es gibt Zweistock-Klemmen mit Dioden drin (z.B. Weidmüller ZDK 2.5/D/8), die man anstatt der ohnehin nötigen Klemmen einbauen kann. Die nehmen wir, wenn wir sichergehen wollen daß der Schutz der Relaiskontakte auch bei unsachgemäßem Austausch des Ventilsteckers gegeben ist. Bei ungewöhnlichen Klemmen-Typen löten wir uns auch manchmal selber die Diode in die Klemme.



wave schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte ich auch auf SM1222 mit Relay Ausgänge umbauen.


Würde ich nur machen wenn absolut kein Platz für Koppelrelais ist. Und dann die erwähnten Dioden-Klemmen einsetzen.
Wenn der Schutz der Freilaufdiode irgendwie versagt und die Relaiskontakte verbrennen oder verschweißen, dann ist ein Relais wesentlich billiger ausgetauscht als eine defekte SPS-Ausgabebaugruppe. Relais mit mechanischer Prüftaste/Betätiger bieten zusätzlich den Vorteil der einfachen Hand-Bedienbarkeit (Test, Inbetriebnahme).

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2018)

> Transistor oder Relay ausgänge ? Mit oder ohne Freilauf?


Normale Ausgangsbaugruppe SM322 ( S7-300 ), Freilaufdiode wie schon geschrieben im Ventilstecker integriert.
Die Alternative von Harald ( Klemme ) klingt auch interessant.


----------



## elmoklemme (19 Dezember 2018)

Wir setzen ebenfalls Koppelrelais ein. Aber blöde Frage: was macht Hydtaulikventile in dieser Hinsicht eigentlich so kritisch? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2018)

> Aber blöde Frage: was macht Hydtaulikventile in dieser Hinsicht eigentlich so kritisch?


Ich denke mal, dies wurde so angesprochen da es in seinem Fall größere Spulen sind.
Aber die Leistung variiert natürlich bei jedem.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

Die Spule eines kleinen NG6 Hydrauliventils zieht bei 24V 1,6A.
Das ist schon ne ordentliche Induktivität.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Dezember 2018)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> was macht Hydtaulikventile in dieser Hinsicht eigentlich so kritisch?


Die in der Regel größeren Spulen. Auch bei Wasserventilen. Alle Spulen >= 10W nehmen wir immer Koppelrelais.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die in der Regel größeren Spulen. Auch bei Wasserventilen. Alle Spulen > 10W nehmen wir immer Koppelrelais.
> 
> Harald



Wir sind da auf Leistungsoptokoppler umgestiegen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Dezember 2018)

wave schrieb:


> .. SM1222 16xDQ Transistor 500 mA ohne extra Freilaufdiode.
> Laut Siemens datablatt :" Begrenzung der induktiven Abschaltspannung auf typ. (L+) -48 V"
> Es scheint also im SM 1222 abgesichert zu sein? Oder verstehe ich das Falsch ?..


So kenne und handhabe ich das auch für diese gewöhnlichen Magnetventile. Es muss aber erstens ein elektronischer Ausgang sein, zweitens muss durch diesen beim Abschalten der Strompfad getrennt werden. Nur so wird der Überspannungsschutz des Ausgangs wirksam. Befinden sich mechanische Schaltkontakte bzw. Relaiskontakte(!) im Strompfad, entsteht beim öffnen dieser Kontakte eine Induktionsspannung, die dann nicht durch die Schutzbeschaltung des Ausgangs abgebaut wird. Diese Kleinventile also direkt an einem 500mA-Ausgang zu betreiben ist also nicht nur das Einfachste, sondern im Normalfall auch das Beste.

Das Thema hatten wir vor kurzer Zeit erst hier im Forum.


----------



## van (19 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir sind da auf Leistungsoptokoppler umgestiegen.



Was für Optokoppler setzt ihr dafür ein?

Mit normalen Kopplerrelais hatte ich neulich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings waren da die Hydraulik Ventile zu Beginn nicht richtig entstört ...


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2018)

van schrieb:


> Was für Optokoppler setzt ihr dafür ein?
> 
> Mit normalen Kopplerrelais hatte ich neulich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings waren da die Hydraulik Ventile zu Beginn nicht richtig entstört ...




Phönix Contact


----------



## Ingmar64 (7 Januar 2019)

Bei uns gehen die Halbleiterausgänge der SPSen (Siemens, Vipa und B&R) direkt auf die (Festo-)Ventile/Ventilinseln. Freilaufdioden sind in den Ventilsteckern integriert. Das Einzige, was ab und zu ausfällt, sind die Ventilstecker mit automatischer Stromabsenkung. Aber auch das kommt in letzter Zeit nicht mehr vor. Mit Koppelrelais arbeiten wir möglichst wenig, da wir uns eine zusätzliche nicht seltene Fehlerquelle ersparen wollen. Die meisten Ventile bei uns sind zweispulig, so daß wir auch mit dem Summenstrom keine Probleme bekommen können. 
Meist werden allerdings sowieso PN- oder PB-Ventilinseln eingesetzt.


----------



## wave (7 Januar 2019)

Ingmar64 schrieb:


> Bei uns gehen die Halbleiterausgänge der SPSen (Siemens, Vipa und B&R) direkt auf die (Festo-)Ventile/Ventilinseln. Freilaufdioden sind in den Ventilsteckern integriert. Das Einzige, was ab und zu ausfällt, sind die Ventilstecker mit automatischer Stromabsenkung. Aber auch das kommt in letzter Zeit nicht mehr vor. Mit Koppelrelais arbeiten wir möglichst wenig, da wir uns eine zusätzliche nicht seltene Fehlerquelle ersparen wollen. Die meisten Ventile bei uns sind zweispulig, so daß wir auch mit dem Summenstrom keine Probleme bekommen können.
> Meist werden allerdings sowieso PN- oder PB-Ventilinseln eingesetzt.



Was sind Ventilstecker mit automatischer Stromabsenkung?

Bedeutet 2 spulig das sich die induktivitaeten gegenseitig auslöschen und es keine spannungspitzen gibt?

Danke fuer die Infos im voraus.


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2019)

Nein, 2 Spulig beutet dass du eine Spule für AUF und eine für ZU hast, also halbiert sich die Anzahl der maximal gleichzeitig angesteuerten Ausgänge.


----------



## MSB (7 Januar 2019)

wave schrieb:


> Was sind Ventilstecker mit automatischer Stromabsenkung?


Diese haben eine Leistungselektronik angebaut, welche nach einer kurzen Zeit die Spannung z.B. PWM mäßig zerhacken. Durch die Massenträgheit des Ventiles bleibt das Ventil mechanisch in der Stellung.

z.B.
https://shop.murrelektronik.de/inde...1-0360150_1&cnid=82_1&fnc=logout&redirected=1


----------



## Ingmar64 (8 Januar 2019)

zweispulig: eine Spule für Arbeitsstellung, eine für Grundstellung bzw. Arbeitsstellung 2 bei Ventilen mit Mittelstellung. Bei einspuligen Ventilen erfolgt die Rückstellung durch eine Feder.
Ventilstecker mit Stromabsenkung: für das Halten einer Stellung braucht ein Elektromagnet wegen des geschlossenen Magnetfeldes weniger Strom als für das Erreichen der Stellung. Einige Ventile machen das selber, bei anderen kann man das per Stecker zur Energieeinsparung nachrüsten.


----------

